# Killington 04-30-09



## loafer89 (Apr 30, 2009)

Area skied: Killington Vermont

Date skied: April 30th, 2009 from 9:15am - 2:30pm

Surface conditions: Machine groomed corn, moguls, thin and bare spots.

Weather: Sunny and 51F at 9:00am

Warren and I decided to end our season today with some good spring weather and snow conditions at Killington. We made short work of a groomed High Road/Bittersweet as a first run, followed by Skylark/Bittersweet and then a run down Superstar which was mostly cut up groomed corn by then.

We decided to hike up to Killington Peak around 11:00am and made the treck up a mostly snow covered Nevis Walk/ Launch Pad:







Snow was found to be mostly continuous by the time we reached Home Run, which is where we put on our skis:






There is a short gap in the snow at the interesection of Rime/Great Northern:






East Fall was sweet with silky soft corn snow and large well rounded moguls:












The snow ended shorly after passing by the Canyon Quad and we had to hoof it back to the base lodge.

After a break for a drink we skied Skylark 4 times in a row and the moguls where suprisingly stiff, but with a soft outer coating of corn snow. The gap in the trail near the bottom was a pain, but we soon mastered the art of grass skiing which made the 25' gap quicker to get across.

We ended our season on that mogul skiing note.

Skye Peak:


----------



## RichH (Apr 30, 2009)

Excellent. Sounds like a great way to end the winter.

Thanks for all of the reports this season - I've enjoyed reading them.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 1, 2009)

nice report!!


----------



## loafer89 (May 1, 2009)

My report is updated with pictures as I was too tired to add them last night.


----------



## RootDKJ (May 1, 2009)

loafer89 said:


> There is a short gap in the snow at the interesection of Rime/Great Northern:



That's funny.


----------



## andyzee (May 1, 2009)

Damn, how your son has grown!


----------



## loafer89 (May 1, 2009)

A slight damper on yesterdays hike was a run in with a snow cat driver who verbally abused me for hiking and skiing closed trails. I deserved a talking to, but not to be called dumb, stupid and reckless.

Anyway we had fun and Warren liked East Fall.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 1, 2009)

Nice report!



loafer89 said:


> A slight damper on yesterdays hike was a run in with a snow cat driver who verbally abused me for hiking and skiing closed trails. I deserved a talking to, but not to be called dumb, stupid and reckless.
> 
> Anyway we had fun and Warren liked East Fall.




I was going to ask if you got scolded for getting the goods, but I had no idea that it would be like this.  They really know how to make friends and influence people I guess.  :roll:


----------



## gmcunni (May 1, 2009)

loafer89 said:


> A slight damper on yesterdays hike was a run in with a snow cat driver who verbally abused me for hiking and skiing closed trails. I deserved a talking to, but not to be called dumb, stupid and reckless.
> 
> Anyway we had fun and Warren liked East Fall.



odd, in another thread someone indicated that K was OK with people hiking to ski.


----------



## loafer89 (May 1, 2009)

thetrailboss said:


> Nice report!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Yes considering the old days of skiing at Killington that stretched the meaning of the word "opened" for trail conditions. The crap I skied on years ago could hardly be called skiing at times.

I could hardly hear what the driver was saying to us above the noise of the snowcat engine and we continued on our way after a few moments.


----------



## skibumette (May 1, 2009)

Yeah, killington was great yesterday. Skied from 9 to almost 3 with few breaks. what a way to end., 2 more days to go then depression sets in. got over 150 days. thinking of next year already. ski life to the fullest. skibumette


----------



## skiadikt (May 1, 2009)

loafer89 said:


> A slight damper on yesterdays hike was a run in with a snow cat driver who verbally abused me for hiking and skiing closed trails. I deserved a talking to, but not to be called dumb, stupid and reckless.
> 
> Anyway we had fun and Warren liked East Fall.



great report and way to get some. sucks that they bothered you.


----------

